# the hunters prayer



## thomas the redneck (Nov 7, 2011)

it came to me saturday before me and the boy hit the woods
havenly father we come to you as humble servants about to embark on a small journey in search of your bounty we ask you to watch over us and keep us safe in this endever and if it is your will for me to harvest one of your creatures please guide my hand and my eye to make to end quick and painless 
in jesus name we pray 
                                     amen
i never concidered myself a prayin man but it came to me real sudden and just felt the earge to pray before we started our hunt   didnt see anything but it just felt diffrent sitting in the stand with my son  better somehow just had to share this kinda felt the earge you could say


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 8, 2011)

Good Stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 8, 2011)

TTR

Thanks for sharing.  Below is a prayer my Son sent to me several years ago.  Hope you do not mind me adding to your thread.



 HUNTER’S PRAYER

Father I ask that You keep everyone safe this season; in the woods and fields and in our going to and coming from our favorite hunting spots.

Give us all the steadiness of hand and eye to make the shot that will result in a quick, humane kill.

Mostly God, allow us all the opportunity to share Your Word with other hunters we come in contact with, especially those who do not know You. Thank You for the time spent in fellowship with family and friends.

Just as we have sat with our sons and daughters, Father, I ask that You take the seat beside each of us as we hunt.

Help us to have the wisdom and knowledge to be Christ like in every situation. Help us God to remain faithful to You and mindful of our actions a field.

For those of us who have tensions at home and work I pray that You will allow us to be refreshed in mind, body, and spirit as we hunt. Remind us as daylight dawns and we view in amazement all of Your creation, that You are constant, faithful, and in control.

As we walk the paths and trails, I pray that we become attentive to Your Holy Spirit so that You can also guide the paths You would have us take in life. Open our eyes and ears so that we can enjoy the wonders of the world You have provided.

Protect us from dangers seen and unseen.

And thank You for the wild fare You have provided both in the past and on this day.

In the Name of Your Son and our Savior, Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 8, 2011)

Good work. great start!


----------



## thomas the redneck (Nov 8, 2011)

groundhawg i dont mind at all 
in fact lets see how many we can get


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 14, 2011)

It would be great to hear from others.

I really did enjoy your prayer because it was heartfelt and sent to you by the Holy Spirit.  I love the prayer John, my son, sent to me and in fact have it mounted on a piece of wood I found in the woods and hanging in our hallway.

Often when I am walking in the woods or sitting in a stand the time is spent in prayer and reflection.  Too many times though I am thinking/praying about life, job, family or problems and not just relaxing and letting the Lord speak to me.


----------

